# hyperactive gastrocolic reflex



## Jare (Aug 17, 2002)

By avoiding trigger foods I have most of the symptoms of IBS-D fairly well under control.There is one symptom however, I do not get under control at all, an hyperactive gastrocolic reflex (increase of muscle movement in the gastrointestinal tract when food enters an empty stomach; may cause the urge to have a bowel movement right after eating ).Even eating a dry biscuit can trigger this reflex and cause D within minutes....Does this sound familiar to anybody ??Can anybody help with this ??Any tips or tricks to inhibit this reflex ??Any medicines ??


----------



## tallpaul (Jul 22, 1999)

sound familiar to me, especially in the morning for me. Immodium will help slow the gut and I have found that detrol (an anti-spasmotic) also helps to slow the gut. THe calcium also seems to help a lot, but I don't think the calcium has much to do with slowing the gut.Hope that helps.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

The exaggerated gastrocolic reflex has been the bane of my life. It is common to IBS'ers. I feel the need to pass gas after eating but I have found that eliminating fructose from my diet has made my gas almost zero so there is no gas to pass ven if the reflex acts up


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is common in IBSers. Anything that normally makes the colon more active (eating regardless of what food you eat, and morning around the time you get up) in normal people with normal colons seem to be problem times for IBSers because of over-response to these signals.The parts of the GI tract normally communicate with each other and you can't stop that from happening.Several things can sometimes help with this. Taking an antispasmodic 20-30 min. before a meal (some people use Imodium as well if you can find a dose where it doesn't constipate you) can dampen the response. Peppermint tea/oil is a herb that can act as an antispasmodic if you don't have a prescription.I found this went away after I did Cog. Behav. Therapy which got rid of the pain, etc.For some people antidepressants may also calm this down (the GI tract uses serotonin just like the brain does, so that can sometimes ease this up).K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThis is one reason why a lot of IBS sufferers sometimes think that a particular food is the culprit to symptoms."gastrocolic reflexThis is the reflex system that tells the colon to empty when food hits the stomach, or even in anticipation of a meal. This is why baby poops every time he nurses. It is also why kids with constipation complain of their belly aches right around mealtime. ""Medical Dictionary Definition: increase of muscle movement in the gastrointestinal tract when food enters an empty stomach; may cause the urge to have a bowel movement right after eating. "In IBS this reflex is exaggerated."Why Symptoms OccurDuring normal digestion, foods are broken down in the stomach and small intestine so that their nutrients can be absorbed into the body. Undigested or partially digested portions -- mostly in liquid form -- then enter the large intestine colon where most of the water is reabsorbed. Movement through the intestines results from peristalsis, a wavelike contraction of muscles in the intestinal walls that propel their contents forward. When all is well, the end result is stool that is solid but soft enough to be excreted easily.Diet, eating habits, stress, and various environmental factors can disrupt the normal function of the intestines. If the intestines squeeze too hard or not enough, the partially digested food can travel too rapidly or too slowly through the digestive system. Movement that is too fast will result in diarrhea, because not enough water is reabsorbed. Movement that is too slow can result in constipation, because too much water is absorbed. Overly hard squeezing (spasm) can result in cramps. However, the diarrhea of IBS can also occur without pain.IBS symptoms occur after eating because of the gastrocolic reflex -- increased movement of the intestinal contents in response to food entering the stomach. The strength of this reflex can be influenced by the volume and temperature of the food and the number of calories. Large meals particularly high-fat meals and large amounts of cold beverages can trigger IBS attacks." http://www.quackwatch.org/03HealthPromotion/ibs.html More ../diet/trigger1.asp more"Physiological Differences in IBS Patient SubgroupsThe gastrocolic reflex, a partly neurogenic process, refers to an increase in colonic motility induced by feeding. Postprandial deviations from the normal motility patterns lead to altered bowel habits. For example, a spastic colon eg, diarrhea-predominant IBS D-IBS is characterized by an exaggerated motility response to food intake. This exaggerated postprandial response also occurs in response to intraluminal distention or to an injection of cholecystokinin CCK -- a hormone released in the duodenum in patients with IBS." http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/418586_2


----------



## cornish pisky (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm new to this website and its so reassuring to know so many others suffer from hyperactive gastrocolic reflex. Its become the bane of my life and really affects my social life. Eating out has to preceded with a large dose of Imodium and I live in fear of not being close to a loo when not at home. Interestingly during my 30 years of working nights as an A&E nurse with all the stress that involved didn't pose a problem as I never had time to eat! Interestingly I have found that following a low FODMAP diet has given me the best protection from constant pain and bloating and was symptom free for 5 weeks without a hitch...then I went on holiday and found it harder to stick to the diet. I am finding all your posts very interesting, thankyou everyone.


----------

